# Will this have enough power ?



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Im trying to replace my hunting slingshot that i use for medium size birds (chukar and duck),

and i have chosen to get a milbro chilbro,

first time using tubes serouisly and not just plinking around (until now i used flatbands),

i got this setup in mind :

Theraband single silver tube with 12mm steel balls -

will it be powerful enough to drop a duck (eurasian coot) or chukar with a upper chest-neck shot ?

need answers fast because i already ordered the slingshot and i want to order the tubes now.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry, I have never used those tubes. Hopefully someone else will ring in.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Charles said:


> Sorry, I have never used those tubes. Hopefully someone else will ring in.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


thanks anyway  from the information i gathered from the tube&band forum it will be enough but i still need an opinion from a guy who used them while hunting  btw the are the most powerful theraband tubes


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Go for dangkung tubes in my opinion mate


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Chilbro is made for thin tubes.


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Dropping a duck or a goose or anything big with feathers is hard for that matter unless you hit them in the head. (It also depends how close you are of course)....but Ive shot one of those big ass geese with the Pocket Shot before in the back and it really pisses them off but there is just too much padding. That was probably at 50 ft away. I was shooting a 1/4 inch slug at the time.

So if your slingshot is rated at less than say 400 fps or so I wouldnt bother unless your an incredible shot. Stick to squirrels.

-of course if you can walk right up to it and shoot it in the face that might work but whats the point....no sport.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Squirrels are tougher than ducks or chukar.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

im hunting a chauker subspecie wich you have to sneak upto and there is no way you can take him down after they spread there wings.
what about theraband blue ?


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

The set should work. but It's all about range and shot placement.


----------

